# The beginning of robot umpires in baseball triggers an ejection!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...e-zone-just-one-inning-into-robot-umpire-era/
*Atlantic League coach ejected for arguing over automated strike zone just one inning into robot umpire era*


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Robots terminate workers in Amazon's warehouse,
why shouldn't they control America's favorite past time.

?Whom do u think is deactivating ? Uber Drivers ?? A tribunal of elders reviewing files, testimony and video footage ???
Nope, a computer algorithm ✅

https://nypost.com/2019/04/29/amazon-warehouse-workers-are-getting-fired-by-robots/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Now all the umpires going to e Ubering.


----------

